# Full Time job with a GSD?



## flickeringmuse (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi there!

New to the forum, so please forgive any stupidity on my part.

My husband and I are considering rescuing a GSD. After recently being attacked, I am looking for a canine companion that would deter any other attackers, and would make me feel secure. In the UK, these dogs have a reputation as not being particularly affectionate - is this true?

Secondly, we both work full time. I was planning on walking the dog once in the morning before work, and then walking it again when I get home. (The dog would be alone roughly 8 hours.) Do you think the dog could cope like this? Of course I would do my best to provide plenty of space and entertainment while I'm away, and will always exercise it before leaving. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PhoenixGuardian (Jul 10, 2013)

Mm... 
Me personally, I would have a really had time with deciding this one. It all depends on if you are completely willing to spend a least two hours in the evening with your dog, and about an hour in the morning. It can be done, lots of people do it. How old is the dog you are considering? An older dog might be ideal, they don't quite as much exercise as a pip squeak. Your the only ones that can decide, but be sure that you are 100% willing to give this dog what it needs. I'm going to see what other, more knowledgeable people have to say.
Good luck!


----------



## flickeringmuse (Nov 5, 2013)

Definitely thinking of getting a slightly older dog that doesn't require as much attention as a puppy (although I have loved raising puppies!). 

I want to give this dog the best home possible, but want to make sure I'm making the right decision. 

And yes, I will definitely dedicate my spare time to it!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Most everyone here has a full time job and a GSD or multiple GSDs. It's just a matter of dedication to spending time with the dog in training and exercise. 

As far as affectionate, do you mean affectionate with strangers? or you? Because it really depends on the individual dog really. Most are very affectionate with their people and aloof with people outside the house. I understand wanting the breed because they're intimidating but also keep in mind that not all are protective if the need arises. It all boils down to the individual dog. Contact a rescue and see if they have dogs available over 2 years old that would fit your needs. Couldn't hurt to have a companion either way. GSDs just as a breed tend to have people questioning whether they're going to chew on people or not because they've been used for military and law enforcement so long, that's usually what everyone associates them with around the world before they associate them as a family member.

Definitely do some research and reading on the forum here. You'll learn a lot, especially about personality quirks and what not. The more you learn, the easier you decision will be, I believe. For me, a GSD is a no brainer but I have the time to put in to a puppy or even a rescue adult but it can be tricky for some, especially depending on the dog themselves. Some are more energetic than others.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

It's doable  There are many people, myself included which own GSD's but work full time. I'm fortunate where I own a house with my sister who works only 5 minutes from home so she's able to go home at lunch time and let the dogs out for a break on the days we're both gone more than 8 hours.

GSD's can certainly be affectionate cuddle bugs, but usually only with their owners. With strangers the breed standard calls for them to be aloof but neutral, so if you're looking for a happy go lucky dog that loves all dogs and humans alike then the chances are slimmer than in other breeds. 

Exercise requirements vary from dog to dog; some do need 1-3 hours of intensive exercise while others are fine with 2x 30 minutes casual walks around the block and a little fetch. 

As for time spent together, it really is about quality rather than quantity. While I spend most nights home or out with my dogs I do have a social life lol If I'm going out I simply feed, exercise, and play with the dogs as much as possible and give the dogs a stuffed kong as a treat when I leave. 

Your best chance of success with a rescue that fits your lifestyle is finding one that has the dogs in foster homes, usually the dog has lived for a few weeks with the family and their quirks and needs have been made known so the foster family can have an honest assessment of needs. 

Be honest about your wants and needs and hopefully the rescue will have a good match! Best of luck in your search


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Both me and my husband have always worked full time, otherwise I couldn't afford to have animals. As long as you realize you will always have to go home to let the dog out, feed the dog and do whatever else we all have to do because we have animals at home which often means saying "no I can't I have to take care of the dog". 
I get up early and make sure I get the dogs out before I leave for work then they are usually quite content to lay around all day while I work.


----------



## flickeringmuse (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. The GSD sounds so capable and intelligent; I think one would make a fantastic addition to our household.


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

My husband and I both work full-time and we adopted an adult GSD back in February; they said he was between 2 and 3 years old, but I think he was closer to 2 and maybe even a little under 2 years old. He likes to play, but isn't hyper about it. He does fine with hour-long walks once a day during the week, but will absolutely keep up if I decide to go longer and/or jog. He's generally a quiet, laid-back, mid to low level energy dog which fit with our lifestyle and personalities perfectly.

It took him a few weeks to adjust to our schedule (feeding time, bathroom breaks, walks, etc) but he did just fine. You can crate train if you're not sure of him roaming your place freely (we did not go that route and again, he does fine). On the rare days that I work from home, Ralphie just sleeps all day anyway and doesn't bother me to go outside for potty breaks or anything, I assume because on his normal weekday schedule, he wouldn't be let outside mid-day and would likely just sleep all day waiting for us to come home. Every dog is different, but ours is very affectionate... with us. And the few other people that he knows/sees and interacts with frequently and regularly. The breed is known for being very intertwined with the people it considers its pack and is aloof with strangers.

So, it is entirely possible for it to work out for you to adopt and work full-time and have the GSD thrive in your care.  Good luck!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

I work and am a full time student, and when I'm not in school I work full time.. Sometimes I am gone for 12 hours. My dog gets by fine, you just won't get away with NOT exercising and interacting with it after work, he will have a lot of energy! But yes it is do able. 

Wanted to add: my dog is so affectionate, with his family, and with kids. He is pretty aloof toward strangers, doesn't care for em, but let's them pet him and gush over him. He is very watchful of 'strange' people. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## flickeringmuse (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you to everyone for their replies! I am feeling a lot more confident hearing all of your stories. 

So many people condemn anyone who has a dog and works full time - but some of us need to make money for a living!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I work full time and have 3 large active dogs, including a 9 mo puppy. 

It is doable, but I would see if you could take a few days off to get the dog used to the routine. 

They need excersise and training everyday. 

My girl GSD were/are more affectionate with me than my boys. But my boys have always been mommas boys. So they stuck by me, always close. They just grumble and look put out when I hug on them. 

Take your time, meet as many if the available dogs as you can. It's a big decision. Start looking for trainers now, find someone you like before you get a dog. 

Good Luck and welcome!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

Go for it. Most people work full time. I'm not one of them lol but it's def done. Especially since he is a bit older. Good luck


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I do it. I'm single, work full time, and spend most of the rest of my time with Lisl.

She is a great companion and is affectionate.

We're off for a walk. Cheers.


----------



## lennoxbradley88 (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a GSD 1 year 7 months and an Alaskan Malamute 1 year and 3 months. They are in their hyper stage. I work full time from 7-3 and go to collage from 4-7pm. I get home around 8. At times I am just exhausted, frustrated, and stressed. But, my dogs are the ones that keep me sane and I am grateful for that. As soon as get home we go for a run/walk for about 90 mins or so then come back home and play or do some scent work for another 30 mins. Once I am done with them it's about 10:30-11 I am running on an empty tank, but at the end of the day it is all worth it.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Of course it totally depends on the temperament of the dog, but yes, totally doable. I work full time and have a young WL GSD. I also have horses and am busy in the barn after work. I do have a dog walker come in to let her out once during the day. Probably not totally necessary, but it makes me feel better knowing she gets out for a potty break during the day and then I don't feel so guilty if I'm running late. 

She has a good off switch in the house and while she will go for days, I've had the odd day where I've not had the time to get her out for a big run and she's been just fine as long as she can snuggle up with me. 

She is friendly with people once she warms up to them, but will alert if someone is coming up the driveway, and if people try to call her over for a pet, she will normally just ignore them. I would not count on my dog to protect me (I think this takes a dog with a very specific and stable temperament and a lot of specialized training), however I know one time for certain that she was enough of a deterrent to make a creepy guy approaching me as I left work, turn and walk the other direction, so I do think they are a good deterrent and will usually at least warn you if someone is approaching the house. I think that is about all you can realistically expect from your average, untrained (in protection) GSD.

In addition to exercise, it's important to give them some mental stimulation. I do scent work with my dog, and it's a really easy thing to do in the evening, or in bad weather. They learn this stuff so easily and it's so much fun working with them. I'll just hide scents around in my shoes or on a shelf or drawer and get her to search it out. So that's one easy thing you can do with your dog, and they really love having some sort of task given to them like that. I had no idea how into dog sports I was going to get with my dog, so that has been a really great bonus and I've met some really wonderful people along the way. 

They are a great breed if you're active, so as long as you have the time to spend, there is almost no sport or activity a GSD wouldn't love to do with you. 

My personal suggestion would be to make sure your potential dog is good with kids and other dogs. That can be a tough thing to overcome and be really frustrating if they aren't and you're out and about. And definitely look into training places, it's a great way to work on your bond, socialize your dog in a controlled environment and meet new people. I always enjoyed my training classes and looked forward to them every week.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm a full-time grad student and live in an apartment with my GSD, so it's possible, but it can be frustrating at times... He needs plenty of exercise regardless of midterms, school trips, etc.

And my experience where affection is concerned....mine is very affectionate, just not in the way I would have wished. He wants to be close to be all the time, and he's a licker. He will sit next to me/at my feet and lick me for HOURS if I let him... But he's not a cuddler. He'll tolerate hugs and such for a while, but it's obvious he doesn't like it. I know some people say theirs are cuddlebugs, though, so I suppose it depends on the dog.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm sorry that you were attacked. I will agree with everybody else that the right GSD could be a wonderful addition to your family if you are crystal clear about what you want from a dog and what you can give him. My husband and I have gradually dropped most other leisure activities in order to provide our dog with enough exercise and recreation. By that I mean no TV, much reduced reading, rare movies, even rarer concerts. You can be sure that our GSD more than makes up for the losses.

I hope you find the right dog-by the way we adopted our dog as an adult and it was quite successful.

Mary Jane


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I work full time, 5 days a week and many times I work overtime as well, 6 days a week.

While my roommate is living with me the dogs are only alone for 5.5 hours. After she moves out they will be alone for 8 hours. 

As soon as I get off work I go straight home and I spend the rest of the day/night with my dogs. If I go somewhere either one or both come with me.


----------

